# The Building of the Liberty Ships



## cshortridge73

*THE SPEED AND PRODUCTIVITY IN MULTIPLE PRODUCTION*

I realize that the subject of "Building the Liberty Ship" has been, and is noted several times on the internet. Alot of 'stats' has been noted, such as what shipyards was involved....assigned numbers, how long they was on the 'Ways' ...so on and so forth. All important data to be offered to those such as myself that studies and do***ents the history of such vessels, but.....yea....there is always a "but" isn't there?

Well that "but" is.......have you ever read 'between the lines' at just how these 'freighters, tankers and so on...called "Ugly Ducklings"...come about to be built...the concept behind them ....and actually attempting to build a ship that we more or less starting out didn't have a clue on what we were doing....but 'learned how to do this as we went along.'

Now I'm not going to set here and give you a 'thumbnail' on this article....in my opinion...since I'm the one that has sore finger tips and aching shoulder muscles from banging it out...it offers the reader some insight that is truly something that the reader will wrap their mind around ....and in the end....well say to themselves...."Wow....how in the hell did they do that?" I'll let you read this 13 page or so article and see if you come up with that same conclusion.....

So...if you want to wander in and get your feet wet in this article you can click on this:
*THE BUILDING OF THE LIBERTY'S*
Hopefully....it will be interesting....offer you some knowledge of what took place in amassing such a vessel...and you get a feel for the undertaking this must have taken.

Enjoy!!

[email protected]​


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Rosie played a big part in 'sticking' all those bits together-see HERE
I don't see a single mention of women being engaged in that collossal enterprise; or did I miss something?


----------



## cshortridge73

Oh no....you did not miss a thing..........that is "ANOTHER" article in itself. If it was not for the ladies.........non of them puppies hulls would have ever kissed the waters.


----------



## gordy

3 pages in and I'm really enjoying it, thanks very much(Thumb)


----------



## Magne

Very intersting, but I miss some of the history behind this design, the engine etc...Cannot see much credit to the Sunderland design shipped over from the UK... there is a great book by Peter Elphic on the Liberty. well worth reading. Well researched.


----------



## ben27

good day cshortridge73.19july,2012.2030.re:the building of the liberty ships.i have watched your link.the building of liberty ships.amazing production feet.you can see where korea,china.and other Asian shipbuilders got there production methods from.they,the americans could out produce japan&germany in all armament requirements,hence supply the allies with there needs.great thread.all the best,stay well.ben27


----------



## cshortridge73

Well I most generally like to write an article that will get the conversation, comments and thoughts going. Makes for interesting debates.


----------



## Magne

I found the article great. The difference between the Liberty ships an dthe Hog Islanders in construction was particularly interesting. I always thought that the Hog Island process was a master stroke. With the decentralised building of Liberties, I guess this just was not viable. The alternative was even more impressive though! How come we lost out so thoroughly to the Far East Yards after the war?


----------



## cshortridge73

Thanks for your comment............in answer to your question, "actually I don't have a clue!!!


----------

